# bretonnian peasant army



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i was looking throught the gw info for upgrading army books for new rules and in the bretonnian one i noticed it said to ignore the paragrath that says you have to take at least 1 unit of knights of the realm , that being said it opens the opertunity to have a complete peasant army, 

im wondering if any one has done this and can give me some ideas?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I imagine its been done, almost everything has been done at some point.

Use hordes of men at arms backed up by peasants and trebuchets and you'll have the heart of a decent enough army. It'll be able to win games, but its a bit 1 dimensional...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh hells yeah!

Amongst my many current projects is a Bret Peasant Army (with 1 KotR unit and a Questing Knight unit).

I don't know if it works well in the game, but it'll look awesome!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

It does seem to pave the way for the Monfort charcaters and Virtue of Empathy


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Someone locally tried it just for laughs, and it's surprisingly effective. Peasant Archers are dirt cheap, and you can buy a unit of 50 of them for about 300 points. If you fill your Core requirement with units like that and just make a cloud of arrows, you're going to get things done. A unit of 60 arranged as a 12x5 shoots 42 shots, after all...


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> Someone locally tried it just for laughs, and it's surprisingly effective. Peasant Archers are dirt cheap, and you can buy a unit of 50 of them for about 300 points. If you fill your Core requirement with units like that and just make a cloud of arrows, you're going to get things done. A unit of 60 arranged as a 12x5 shoots 42 shots, after all...


yeah i agree but i normaly take 60 arches but split down into 3 units of 20, so i can get all 60 shots and so that god forbid a enemy gets throught to them all your arches arnt stuck in combat , or if a pesky beastmen players ambush them lol


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> Someone locally tried it just for laughs, and it's surprisingly effective. Peasant Archers are dirt cheap, and you can buy a unit of 50 of them for about 300 points. If you fill your Core requirement with units like that and just make a cloud of arrows, you're going to get things done. A unit of 60 arranged as a 12x5 shoots 42 shots, after all...


I thought they shot 24, 2 ranks of 12?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Vaz said:


> I thought they shot 24, 2 ranks of 12?


because there a horde size u get extra shots , after the first 2 ranks each rank fires half there number , so the first 2 ranks fire 12 each =24
ranks 3,4,and 5 would each fire 6 arrows each = 18
24+18=42

this is how i got taught but i cant seem to find where it says in the Big rule book. i think this must be wrong then only thing i can see in the rule book is about gaining an extra rank attacking in close combat.

Im glad i only take my archers in 2 ranks of 10 lol


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The rules for archers shooting in extra ranks are under volley fire (p78.) and are unrelated to being a Horde.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The rules for archers shooting in extra ranks are under volley fire (p78.) and are unrelated to being a Horde.


aww that it cheers


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

In a confusing twist whilst the paragraph in the side bar is removed Knights of the Realm are still 1+ in the army selection. You won't find many Bret players playing it as 0+.


----------

